# Couple Questions for the pros....



## Sinister_kid (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't know if this is in the right section, so if it's not please do move it mods.

But to the point, I recently got the idea to "start a business" and start taking senior pictures for next year's seniors (my class). But, i had the question of has anybody had any experience with this type of idea? Also, What kind of things should i do in order to get my name out for this?

I recently had a shot that was put in the School's monthly newspaper, but not credited, the newspaper editor said this would be corrected for the next months edition. Also, my shots are being used in the schools yearbook for this year. So i do have a couple shots out in public.

Next question is, i took some pictures of some commerical airline planes and was wondering if anybody has ever submitted their pictures to the publisher/editing department to be used? 

Thanks everybody. 

Edit:
Also when contacting the companies what exactly should i say to them? I was thinking something along the lines of saying that when i was on one of their flights i captured a very good shot of part of the plane and was wondering if you would be interested in using the shot in an onboard magazine.

Something like that?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2009)

First of all, if you are going to 'start a business' and charge money...you will probably need to be registered as a business and you will surely need to pay taxes on any money you make.  



> Next question is, i took some pictures of some commerical airline planes and was wondering if anybody has ever submitted their pictures to the publisher/editing department to be used?


Probably a long shot.  I'd guess that if they need photos, they hire a professional to get them.  And if your photos show any logos or company names, those are probably copyrighted and you couldn't just sell them anyway.

You could try submitting them to the editors of those on-board magazines...but don't expect to get paid for them.


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography (Feb 17, 2009)

I could potentially see a marketing angle for you being the fellow senior to take Senior Portraits of other seniors.  If you're quite the socialite, I can see it working out quite well for you if you're decent enough.  I don't know what kind of rates you were interested in charging and the quality of the products you would want to offer, but many seniors may have little money to get photos from a more experienced professional and would be willing to give you a shot.  Facebook, myspace, and parties are going to be your best friend for something like this.  If I were you, I would start practicing on sophomores just to get your style and process down before approaching members of your class.


----------



## visualpoetry (Feb 17, 2009)

Talk to your yearbook staff. Be comfortable with the specifications they require for yearbook headshots. They're usually very particular. Usually they require a specific color of background and the head size has to meet the standards.

Bringing the business in shouldnt be a problem for you since it sounds like your marketing to your fellow classmates. Design flyers, pass them around. See if your school will let you hang some up or leave them around - but alot of times they're contracted with a photographer already for the yearbook goods. It's worth a try!

Good luck.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys!

From what i can tell of the past year's yearbooks that they don't require any specific background.. nor are they contracted with any photographer because we are required to bring in our own shots.

As far as price/quality i figured 50-75$ for a session of shots in/around my town and if they want to go somewhere else, say seattle for a senior picture, i would charge 100-125$ depending on location, but i would supple transportation. 

As far as advertising for the "Business" I think my school would be fine with me setting up flyers, setting an ad in the school paper, and i could talk to my local paper about getting an ad in there. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Im going to repeat what Mike said...if you are charging and making money, you need to register this as a business and do it all legally. You will have to withhold taxes, pay sales tax, all that not-so0fun stuff. Otherwise you are just undercutting the real pros out there who make their living doing this very thing.


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 17, 2009)

Marketplaces are different across the country.  

Here in SoCal, Senior Pictures is big business and large corporations bid for the business.  I know that part of the bidding was the corporation sent "pro" photogs to some games and other events and they gave the school camera equipment.

So I'd check out the competition before you set up a business.

Gary


----------



## Sinister_kid (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i would of course do the business the legal way. I wouldn't want to undercut anybody, thats just wrong in my eyes. 

I will definitely have to check out the competition around here. I think there is really only one business that does it in my town.


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Feb 17, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> Well i would of course do the business the legal way. I wouldn't want to undercut anybody, thats just wrong in my eyes.
> 
> I will definitely have to check out the competition around here. I think there is really only one business that does it in my town.


If you are not willing to under cut some one in one way or another then you will not get much if any business. You either need to deliver better product at the same cost or more product at the same cost. That is just business. I do understand that you do not want to make enemies and once you figure all your cos for equipment time and the return you will need to cover all that plus make a few buck for your self your price will ? should be very close to your competitors. Most people do not take into account that a large portion of every job has to pay all of your past and future bills AKA camera, computers, software, printing, lighting, and studio equipment just to name a few things.   Don't for get your business and liability Ins. as well and yes all these thing apply if you only plan on doing location shoots.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Feb 17, 2009)

Well as far as equipment goes im pretty well set aside from the lighting aspect.. So not too worried there... money wise. And Insurance shouldn't be a problem, my mom works for an insurance company.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 17, 2009)

Give it a try.  Build a portfolio.  Have some fun with it.


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Feb 18, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> Well as far as equipment goes im pretty well set aside from the lighting aspect.. So not too worried there... money wise. And Insurance shouldn't be a problem, my mom works for an insurance company.


Right, But if you ware out your equipment working it with out having the work pay for it PLUS to pay for the REPLACEMENT equipment your business will be belly up or needing to barrow money with your very first equipment failure. Just trying to give you some advice on how to keep a business going. Basically if you start using all your gear for business you need your business to buy it. Why make it your out of pocket expense just because you are the sole proprietor. If you are successful this year automatically think about setting up an LLC or CO to protect your personal assets as well as your personal credit if something were to go wrong with the business.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> From what i can tell of the past year's yearbooks that they don't require any specific background...



It could be that the yearbook does request certain specifications and many have ignored them.  Check with the moderator directly.  If you can assure that you will meet any specs, you may become the "prefered" source.



Sinister_kid said:


> As far as advertising for the "Business" I think my school would be fine with me setting up flyers, setting an ad in the school paper, ...



You might get nixed on hanging flyers in the school.  That would open a whole can of worms for the school, as other merchants could demand the chance to do the same.  An ad in your school paper is a great idea.

-Pete

EDIT:  Oh...  I think the first, best, easiest, cheapest thing you can do is have some business cards printed with your name, phone and email adress so people will know how to reach you.  It will be fun for you to see you name in print too.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

This is exactly how I started in photography....  making photos for the school yearbook.  I did not attempt to do any senior portraits since this was much more formal in those days, and that sort of work was well beyond my equipment and skill level.

I don't think you should worry yet about registering your business with the state, insurance, back-up/replacement gear, and so on.  In fact, are you even of legal age?  Can you yet enter into a contract.  I suspect you're still legally a minor.

So, like LarissaPhotography said....   go for it!  Have some fun.  You have very little at stake just now.  You don't need to earn a living, so you don't have to worry about keeping your business afloat.  You'd have all the gear you have now regardless if you sell any of your work.  Don't worry about having every job pay for your equipment.

As for your pricing and how it compares to what others charge...  don't worry about them.  Worry about what YOU do.  This year could be a bunch of fun for you, with no overhead and first-hand access to your class.

I know this...  you'll learn a LOT about photography and a LOT about dealing with people, even if it's trial by fire.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## visualpoetry (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy Ghosted said:


> If you are not willing to under cut some one in one way or another then you will not get much if any business. You either need to deliver better product at the same cost or more product at the same cost. That is just business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

visualpoetry said:


> ...but it wouldnt be fair for her to charge what the pros charge...



Fair to who?

-Pete


----------



## Sinister_kid (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Christie for all the insight! 
I am not of legal age as of this moment but.. by the time the photos would be turned in for work i would be. 

I think im just going to do as you say.. not register as a legal business quite yet.. but i will watermark any pictures i take, exempt senior photos, before delivering to the customer. Just so that anybody looking at the photos will know where to go if they want something done.

And i think i will make up some business cards and hand them out to kids in my class, and most likely post an ad in the papers.


----------

